# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Cho Thuê Xe Du Lịch Các Loại Giá Rẻ Tại Hà Nội

## dulichanhsaomoi

Cho thuê xe 4 chỗ, 7 chỗ, 16 chỗ, 24 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ, và 45 chỗ

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. 
Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .
Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
-  Xe 7 chỗ:  Innova…. đời 2011, 2012
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter đời 2011, 2012
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới  đời 2011, 2012
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. Đời 2010, 2011, 2012
Vui lòng điện trực tiếp theo số: 0987 303 118/ 04 3932 0255 để được tư vấn xe và giá chính xác.

Quý khách có thể đặt thuê xe bằng các phương thức sau: 
- Đặt thuê xe trực tiếp qua 
- Ký hợp đồng qua fax: 04. 3931 0049 (Áp dụng đối với Công ty).
- Ký hợp đồng tại địa chỉ của khách hàng.
- Ký hợp đồng tại địa chỉ Công ty chúng tôi: Số 365 Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
- Đặt xe qua Email: 
- Đặt xe qua điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 hoặc Hotline 24/24h: 0987 303 118
- Quý khách muốn tham khảo đặt tour truy cập: 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)

----------


## thaithuy5992

*giá mà có 1 con xe con mà đi, khỏi phải thuê, tốn tiền...*

----------

